# Litter of 9 - only 2 are white, how can that be?



## fonso (Sep 7, 2012)

I got a litter of 9 pups and two of them came out white? And the rest brown and tan any suggestions why this accured?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## fonso (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey i have a litter of 9 pups both parents are brown and blak but two of them are white is this good or bad?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Check back in the pedigrees a few generations. You might find some answers there. Were there white shepherds in the mix?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your answer was given to you the first time you asked it. See your original thread


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/190086-only-two-white-puppys.html


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Duplicate. Question was already answered in poster's previous thread.


----------

